# Show Your Haynie!



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have seen all of the other threads about show your boats so lets get pictures of everyones haynies in here!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

You Young brothers do it right


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Here you go


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice, nice boat younggun.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Badass rig man I like the color :cheers:


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll play!!!!!!!!!





































LOVE IT MORE EVERYDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

We did the Santa hat pic to Artofficial lol


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

artofficial said:


> I'll play!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! I've actually never been in a bigfoot but heard they are pretty slick, and can run crazy skinny for what it is.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

We drifted across shell that was 9" deep in Chocolate bay yesterday and never hit bottom with a full 50 gallons of fuel. I actually got out and measured. AMAZING


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Nothing fancy, but it does have a great ride.


----------



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll play!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Dang there are some badass Haynies around here!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

youggun55, how fast is your lowside with a full tank and livewell?? We are selling the Blackjack at the end of this season and will probably go back to a K2marine boat but we are thinking about a haynie if the $$$ work out better to go with a lowside.

Thanks.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Levi said:


> youggun55, how fast is your lowside with a full tank and livewell?? We are selling the Blackjack at the end of this season and will probably go back to a K2marine boat but we are thinking about a haynie if the $$$ work out better to go with a lowside.
> 
> Thanks.


I haven't played around with it a whole lot honestly, but have had it to 69.8 with the 24 bravo with 60lbs ice in the back, 55gal of fuel, livewell full and 2 people right out of the ramp. It spins the 24 way too easily and I need to go up to a 26 pro et or maybe even a 28. It's at Chris's right now I need to go pick it up and put some serious hours on it and play with some props. If you ever want to take a spin let me know


----------



## Haynie79 (Oct 30, 2008)

2009


----------



## Haynie79 (Oct 30, 2008)

09-225


----------



## davishaynie (Nov 19, 2007)

Y2K model shes old but still looks good


----------



## C-Dub (Apr 15, 2009)

*2008 Haynie*

24 H.O.


----------



## bullstuff0 (Aug 29, 2008)

here is my boat


----------



## bullstuff0 (Aug 29, 2008)

*one of chriss's finest*


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

2009 Bigfoot


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*THE NEWEST HAYNIE LOW SIDE*

WE SOLD THIS BOAT AT THE CC BOAT SHOW. CONGRATS TO MR. BROWN


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

GIGEM18 said:


> WE SOLD THIS BOAT AT THE CC BOAT SHOW. CONGRATS TO MR. BROWN


You sold the new boat? I thought this was going to be Chris and Kevin's tournament boat???


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

EVERTHING IS FOR SALE. THEY WATER TESTED IT YESTERDAY AND GOT 71.4 WITH THE MOTOR TRIMMED DOWN. THAT THING IS GOING TO FLY AFTER BREAKIN. FULL TRIM, IT WILL BE FAST.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

GIGEM18 said:


> EVERTHING IS FOR SALE. THEY WATER TESTED IT YESTERDAY AND GOT 71.4 WITH THE MOTOR TRIMMED DOWN. THAT THING IS GOING TO FLY AFTER BREAKIN. FULL TRIM, IT WILL BE FAST.


Does Chris have a extra Pro et laying around the shop I can borrow for a couple hours?


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

CHRIS SAID HE DOESNT HAVE ONE.  I CAN ORDER YOU ONE THOUGH. LET ME KNOW AND I WILL CUT YOU A DEAL. KEITH


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

mine


----------



## TxTailChaser (Jan 17, 2010)

*23 LS - 300xs*

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! I'm really sorry Kevin!! Chris & Brian are going to run it in a tournament in February. Chris is also posting videos on you tube soon. IT FRIGGIN' FLYS!!!!!!!


----------



## TxTailChaser (Jan 17, 2010)

After breakin.....I would bet Kevin or Chris can hit 79-80mph with the race prop if we take the trolling motor off. Chris hit 69.8 with a 26 Bravo. It's a ROCKET!!!!


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

*Haynie Seadrifter*

An Oldie but goodie!!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

TxTailChaser said:


> After breakin.....I would bet Kevin or Chris can hit 79-80mph with the race prop if we take the trolling motor off. Chris hit 69.8 with a 26 Bravo. It's a ROCKET!!!!


Your going to love it these boats are amazing. I've ran mine right to 70 with the 24 bravo, but it spins it way too easy and need to play with some bigger props


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

TxTailChaser said:


> LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! I'm really sorry Kevin!! Chris & Brian are going to run it in a tournament in February. Chris is also posting videos on you tube soon. IT FRIGGIN' FLYS!!!!!!!


And since they stole your boat Kevin you can run my boat in 
some tournaments......the only downfall is I got to be your partner! hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Dad and I are test running the Haynie Cat here soon, if it runs as well as I think it will, I'll have pics of one with a 175 pro XS soon!


----------



## TxTailChaser (Jan 17, 2010)

I love your 23ls, younggun55. colors are awesome!! i was going to have chris build me one....but they sold 22 boats at the 2 boat shows(houston & corpus)......so i had to steal kevins!!! i couldnt wait in line. lol. i was going to buy brian tally's 24ho, but i have wanted to try a 23ls ever since i saw kevin's last year!! im thinking after break in it should run quiker. i havent used the trim yet!!! i cant wait!!! are you in the aransas pass/rockport area??


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

The wrap and trailer on your boat is awesome man! Might have to get my trailer blacked out like Kevins last one. I always stay in aransas pass, but fish south most the time. I know it will run mid 70's easy. When I have ran it to 70 that was with a full tank of gas and boat loaded down each time and this small prop. I need to try a few different props out in the next couple weeks so I can order one. Just need to get some hours on the boat so I can open her all the way up too. What props did you get with the boat? just the bravo or a pro et too?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

*My Verado Powered Sled*

HO with a 275 Verado. Sure glad we had it in Port Lavaca last year and that supercharger has a sound all its own when stretched out.

Mike


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> Your going to love it these boats are amazing. I've ran mine right to 70 with the 24 bravo, but it spins it way too easy and need to play with some bigger props


I have a 26p Bravo that you can try. I would probably be willing to sale it if works for you. I'm in Rockport most weekends.

Mike


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*21 CAT*

Skiny Dipn. Haynie CAT 21


----------



## Capt. Brian (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Capt. Brian said:


> View attachment 262465


Awesome looking HO man! How fast you had your boat Brian?


----------

